# Deco Jump Hour



## Frumious (Apr 1, 2011)

Any information about this lovely watch I've bought would be welcome! Here are the markings that I've found:

Movement:

MORMAC WATCH CO.

SWISS

UNADJUSTED

7 JEWELS

Inside Case Back:

SEELAND WATCH CO.

SWISS

NICKEL CHROME

T

Inside Case Front:

BREV. DEM.

+

Outside Case Back:

531

1496F


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

welcome to the forum :hi:

I recommend having a google of the various codes and numbers you've found already - that's generally the best starting point for things like these...or searching using the forum search tool to take a look for old threads on the same topics. 2 minutes of googleing led me to some history on the movement

have a search for something like sealand watch co history - you'll be amazed what turns up! :thumbsup:

its a lovely looking piece too! :man_in_love:


----------

